# - Erfahrungsbericht bzgl Fischerprüfung NRW ohne Vorbereitungskurs-



## nureinangler

So, nun ist der Schein endlich in der Tasche, wobei noch nicht wirklich  sondern nur das Prüfungszeugnis da ich die Tage noch nicht dazu gekommen  bin, zum Umweltamt zu fahren und ihn mir ausstellen zu lassen.

Also fangen wir mal an, und ich schilder nun mal meine Erfahrungen und wie das ganze im großen und ganzen gelaufen ist.

*Prüfungsbeginn!*
Als erstes wurde man namentlich aufgerufen und gebeten sich in den  Prüfungsraum zu begeben wo sich die Prüfer erst mal vorstellten, danach  folgte eine kurze Erklärung das sich die verschiedenfarbigen Bögen  unterschieden und das somit ein Täuschungsversuch sinnlos wäre, da dies  zugleich zum direkten Ausschluss führen würde.
Also los und erst mal seinen Namen auf den Bogen geschrieben, und schon  ackerte man sich durch die 6-Blätter der 6-Themengebiete mit jeweils  10-Fragen.
Für dieses unterfangen besaß man insgesamt 90min, wobei dies wirklich  MEHR als genug Zeit war, da ich bereits nach ca. 10 Minuten abgeben  konnte 

Was ich dabei nicht bedachte, war das ich durch das schnelle Abgeben  nicht direkt zum nächsten "Checkpoint" alias zur Fischbilderkennung  weiter konnte, und erst mal die Zeit ohne jegliche Beschäftigung absitzen  durfte bis auch der letzte den Bogen abgegeben hatte.

Danach folgte die Fischbilderkennung wo man aus zwei Karteikästen  jeweils 3x A4-große Bildtafeln ziehen durfte, die man dann nacheinander  benennen sollte.
Dies klappte recht gut, jedoch unterlief mir dabei ein Fehler und ich verwechselte die Güster mit der Giebel :S
Was ich hierbei sehr nett fand, war das man direkt Feedback bekam ob man es geschafft hatte.

Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren die Ergebnisse des theoretischen-Teiles  noch nicht ausgewertet und es konnte alles noch schief gehen.
Also ging es zum nächsten Boxenstopp, was in diesem Falle ein halbstündiger Aufenthalt im Auto an der frischen Luft war.
Wenig später bemerkte ich das die Ergebnisse nun bekanntgegeben wurden,  da sich ein älterer Herr wutentbrannt und wild fluchend aus dem  Prüfungsgebäude entfernte (nicht bestanden?).
Also machte ich mich auf den Weg zurück  und  dann gings auch 15minuten später  mit der Rutenzusammenstellung los.

Man wurde hereingebeten, diesmal jedoch mit der jeweiligen Abgabenummer(nach Abgabe der theoretischen erhielt man einen zettel mit einer Nummer, die die Reihenfolge des antretens darstellt)   die sich nach der zuvor benötigten Zeit richtete, statt Nachnamen.
Also hereinspaziert und hoffen das man aus den  verdeckt liegenden  Kärtchen mit den Aufgaben nicht die der Schwingspitzenrute zieht, die man als solche nie  gesehen hat.
Und zack zieht man auch schon die Schwingspitzenruten-Aufgabe 
Dann erst mal gesucht und gesucht, da soweit ich hörte die Schwingspitzenrute  aus drei Teilen besteht, aber vor mir nur zweiteilige Ruten lagen.
Also erst mal die Ruten nachgezählt um auch wirklich auszuschließen das  sie nicht versehentlich wo anders hingelegt wurde, und schon sagte der  Prüfer mit freundlichen Ton das ich mir keine Sorgen machen sollte, und  das sie dort liege.
Also nochmal genauer inspiziert und siehe da, an dem Teilstück  einer Rute war am Ende ein gewindeartiges "Ding" und somit konnte es nur  die sein.
Und weiter gings, kleine Stationärrolle 3,6kg Schnur, kleines Grundblei sowie  den 14er Haken mit Vorfach ausgewählt und die Köder benannt, kam man zum Ende.
Noch den "Heiligen Gral" (K.M.B.T) zusammengestellt, und siehe da, 27von28 Punkten, die Schwingspitze wurde vergessen die versteckt in einem roten Futteral verborgen lag.
Noch fix das Prüfungszeugnis abgeholt und weg war ich,... war auch schon Zeit nach gefühlten 3,5std...

*Somit mein Fazit:*

Es ist problemlos machbar die Prüfung auch ohne Vorbereitungskurs zu bestehen, zumal von den 40 Teilnehmern, sechs die den Vorbereitungskurs besuchten, es trotzdem nicht geschafft haben.
Das einzige was problematisch werden könnte, ist die praktische Rutenzusammenstellung, besonders dann wenn man zuvor praktisch nichts mit Angeln am Hut hatte.
Aber selbst da gibt es Wege und Mittel.
Zum Beispiel kann man sich die einzelnen Rutenzusammenstellungen (A1 bis A10) ausdrucken und damit zum nächsten Angelgeschäft gehen und gucken wie das ganze überhaupt aussieht(Rute,Vorfach,Blei usw).
Dabei hab ich persönlich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es keinerlei problem ist,  sich das ganze anzusehen und gegebenfalls fragen an den Verkäufer zu stellen (zumindest in meinem Fall).
Zum Schluss werde ich die einzelnen Anlaufstellen benennen, mit dennen ich es auch ohne Kurs geschaft habe:

http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung-nrw (Perfekt, da man die Fragen zu jedem Bereich direkt alle in einem Rutsch abarbeiten kann und am Ende feedback erhält)

http://www.asv-nienborg.de/fischerpruefung/praktische-pruefung (Rutenzusammenstellung, besonders gute, da Bilder vorhanden, jedoch äußerst klein |rolleyes )

http://www.fangplatz.de/service-lernen/fischereischein/angelschein-nrw/pruefung-nrw-theorie/ (Perfekt für das üben der Rutenzusammenstellung, und um Probeprüfungen zu machen, jedoch nicht die Möglichkeit zu einem Bereich alle Fragen in einem Rutsch abzuarbeiten, deswegen schlechter als ASV-Nienborg mMn!
_MANN MUSS SICH JEDOCH BEI DIESER SEITE ZUVOR KOSTENLOS REGISTRIEREN!_)

http://www.asv-werne-lippetal.de/pruefung.htm (Alle Fragen mit Antworten im Überblick, wobei die richtige Antwort farblich markiert ist! Rutenzusammstellungen sind auch vorhanden, sowie der Heilige Gral)

http://mark-brand.de/html/fischkarten.html (Alle Fischkarten im Original, entsprechen dennen aus der aktuellen Prüfung 2011)


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
-nureinangler-


----------



## Doze

*AW: - Erfahrungsbericht bzgl Fischerprüfung NRW ohne Vorbereitungskurs-*

schöner bericht 

nimmt mir ein wenig die angst denn ich bin auch Ohne vorbereitungskurs nächste woche am 07.12 drann und habe mich online auch soweit und sehr gut vorbereitet was fichtafel und theorie angeht die ruten kann ich auch alle auswendig  Habe auch früher viel mit dem jugendfischereischein geangelt also gewisses grundwissen ist vorhanden ... nur habe ich trotzdem ein wenig muffe vor der Prüfung ... Baut man die ruten bis auf das letze zusammen ? Brandungsrute = Brandungsvorfach blei etc ?


----------



## Tradnats

*AW: - Erfahrungsbericht bzgl Fischerprüfung NRW ohne Vorbereitungskurs-*

Hallöchen, schöner Bericht den du da geschrieben hast.


Ich schreib mal kurz meinen Prüfungserfahrung nieder 

Vorweg bei mir verlief die Vorbereitung der Prüfung theoretisch sehr sehr kurzfristig und stressig ab.
Durch ein kleines Vertun meiner Mutter, wusste ich erst 6 Tage vor Prüfungstermin, dass ich überhaupt teilnehmen durfte.
Doch ich sah da kein großes Problem, da ich schon öfters hier im Forum gelesen habe und auch manchmal mit vereinsmitgliedern Angeln war.
Grundkenntnisse also vorhanden gewesen.

In einem Vorbereitungskurs war ich jedoch nicht.


Dar ich wusste, dass ich in diesem Forum "alle" Fragen zur Prüfung in NRW finden würde, hab ich mir über das Wochenende alle fragen eingeprägt.
Eigentlich ist das ganze sehr Simpel, wenn man die Fragen logisch angeht (natürlich nicht alle).
Also in 2 Tagen die Fragen gelernt und nun noch schnell den Teil mit den Ruten und Fischbildern "abgeklappert".
Die Fischbilder bekam ich von einem Vereinsmitglied geschenkt und diese zu lernen ist nun nicht sehr schwierig. 
Die Rutenzusammenstellungen habe ich mir Abends auf 6 Seiten aufgeschrieben und habe diese + die Fischbilder mit in die Schule genommen.

Nachdem ich meiner Deutschlehrerin, mit einem Dackelblick , dazu überreden mir und einem Klassenkammeraden 2 Stunden frei zu geben.
In diesen Stunden hab ich dann die Zusammenstellungen auswendig gelernt und hab diese dann Zuhause alle paar Stunden auf Papier geschrieben und nochmal auf richtigkeit überprüft.

Die letzten 2 Tage konnte ich eigentlich wieder ganz ruhig angehen, dar das meiste auswendig gelernt war.


Zum Tag der Prüfung:

Also ich habe meine Prüfung am 16.03.2010 abgeschlossen und das ganze verlief doch anders als bei dir.

Zum Termin standen ca. 35 personen am Eingang des Raumes, der zur Prüfung bereit gestellt wurde.
10 Minuten vor beginn wurden wir in den Raum gebeten.
Die Prüfer haben sich jeweils mit 1-2 Sätzen vorgestellt, uns kurz die Unterschiede der Fragebögen erklärt und uns viel Glück gewünscht.


Wir hatten soweit ich mich erinnern kann 40 Minuten Zeit für die Fragebögen.
(Die Fragebögen waren auch hier in 6x10  Fragen auf 6 Seiten verteilt)
Doch diese 40 Minuten waren nicht mal annähernd von nöten.

Die ganzen Fragen/Antworten hatte ich noch bildlich vor mir und konnte den Fragebogen innerhalb von 5 Minuten ausfüllen.
(Der letzte gab den Test nach ca. 20 minuten ab)

Ich habe den Bogen auch direkt abgegeben.
Beim 2. Drüberschauen werde ich immer total unsicher und mache in der Phase meistens mehr ""Berichtigungssfehler" als beim eigentlichen Ausfüllen.

Der Prüfer war von der Schnelligkeit und von der Lockerheit, den Test ohne nochmal drüberzuschauen abzugeben, etwas überfordert und wollte mich unbedingt überreden, alles nochmal durchzugehen.
Ich verzichtete aber darauf.

Der Prüfer hatte für jede Seite eines Prüfungsbogens eine Klarsichtfolie mit gegebenen Antworten und konnte so alles in 1 minute überprüfen.

Der Prüfer teilte mir das Ergebnis der Schriftlichen Prüfung sofort mit:

(58 von 60 Fragen richtig wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich 10 der 60 Fragen garnicht kannte.
Jedoch schien es so, dass ca. 5-6 dieser Fragen einfach nur anders Formuliert waren und die Antworten jedoch die gleichen waren, haha.)

Ich durfte auch sofort in den nächsten Raum in dem der Rutenbau und die Fischkarten geprüft wurden.

Als erstes waren die Fischkarten and er Reihe.
Alle Karten lagen umgedreht auf einem Tisch verstreut und ich musste 6 Karten umdrehen und diese bestimmen.
Ich kann mich noch genau an die Reihenfolge erinnern.

Zander; Schleie; Wels; Schlammpeitzger; Regenbogenforelle; Europäischer Flusskrebs.

Alle 6 richtig und ging es mit dem Rutenzusammenbau weiter.

Nervös zog ich einen der Zettel die umgedreht, auf einem Tisch, mit dem Titel der zu zusammenbauenden Ruten lagen.

Und es war: "Baue eine Fliegenrute zum Trockenfischen auf Forellen zuasmmen", oder so ähnlich.

Auf die details gehe ich jetzt nicht ein die kennt ihr ja sicher. *zuzwinker


Die Rute, Rolle usw. musste man nicht montieren, sondern einfach aus den vorliegenden Materialien entnehmen und auf einen beistehenden Tisch legen.

Nebenbei einmal laut und deutlisch alles genannt was für den Zusammenbau benötigt wird und jetzt fehlte nur noch eines.
Das Zubehör in richtiger Reihenfolge nennen.

Aus der "Schulischen" vorbereitung kannte ich diese aber noch und schon war es geschafft.
Die Prüfer fragten mich noch wie ich mich denn vorbereitet habe.

Nach einem kurzen Plausch über die letzten Tage waren die Prüfer baff 

Aus jucks fragten sie mich noch einige weitere Prüfungsfragen die ich auch noch richtig beantwortete.

Als ich dann die Bescheinigung in den Händen hielt, wollte ich direkt ans Wasser 

Doch ich musste noch einen Monat warten -.-

Ich wartete noch ca. 30 minuten vor den Prüfungszimmern und gratulierte jedem zur bestandenen Prüfung. (Soweit ich mich eirnnern kann ist niemand durchgefallen)



Was kann ich dazu sagen?

Wenn man die Prüfung mit der richtigen Vorbereitungstechnik angeht, kann man diese problemlos bestehen.



*Und Doze*

Brauchst kein Muffensausen zu haben, die Prüfung ist wirklich einfacher als erwartet.
Das schlimmste an der Sache ist die eigene Furcht.

Ich drück dir die Daumen


lG und gute Nacht
Jeremy









PS: Und jetzt mal ehrlich was gibt es schöneres als die Prüfung für sein Lieblingshobby zu bestehen und dabei auch noch so viel Lob zu ernten?
Ich war bis jetzt nie wieder so glücklich wie an diesem Tag. ( Ich weiß hört sich kitschig an xD)

PPS: Ich möchte mich hier auch beim Anglerboard Team bedanken, die es mir erst möglich gemacht haben die Prüfung so kurzfristig noch bestehen zu können


----------



## schagrath

*AW: - Erfahrungsbericht bzgl Fischerprüfung NRW ohne Vorbereitungskurs-*



Doze schrieb:


> Baut man die ruten bis auf das letze zusammen ? Brandungsrute = Brandungsvorfach blei etc ?



Das ist von Ort zu Ort unterschiedlich! In Bergheim musste ich von der Rute bis zur Hakenspitze alles montieren, andere berichten aber, dass sie nur in der richtigen Reihenfolge draufzeigen mussten.
Am besten einfach im "Fischerprüfung NRW"-Thread deinen Ort eingeben und mal schaun, was andere so schreiben.


----------



## Dustin99

*AW: - Erfahrungsbericht bzgl Fischerprüfung NRW ohne Vorbereitungskurs-*

Hat einer Erfahrungen in Wuppertal gemacht?
Mein Freund würde gerne diesen Herbst dort seine Fischerprüfung ohne Vorbereitungskurs ablegen.
Welche Literatur kann man zum lernen empfehlen?


----------



## kulfon

*AW: - Erfahrungsbericht bzgl Fischerprüfung NRW ohne Vorbereitungskurs-*

Hallo,
erstmal Danke für eure Tips und Links habn mir zum lernen sehr geholfen. Habe meine Prüfung am 01.12.12 in Düsseldorf bestanden.

Das was ich zum lernen gebraucht habe: 
-eine App für smartphones " Angelschein in NRW"
also leider finde ich unterscheiden sich die Fische von den Fischkarten etwas

- Fischkarten vom Fischereiverband NRW

-Aufgabenblätter vom Kumpel der vor Jahren nen Vorbereitungskurs mitgemacht hat, aber ist fast identisch von den links hier siehe oben, einziger Unterschied in Düsseldorf werden wohl immer Wirbel verwendet


Also in Düsseldorf müssen die Ruten komplett zusammengebaut werden, also Clinchknoten lernen für die Wirbel.

Wichtig lernt die Rutenlängen, Wurfgewichte und Tragkraft der Schnüre auswendigt. Die Tragkraft der Schnur ist auf der Rolle aufgeklebt so nimmt man auf jedenfall die richtige.

Hab ein Bild angehängt, leider schlechte Qualität, hat mir sehr beim auswendiglernen geholfen.

Gruß


----------



## Boom-Dizzle

*AW: - Erfahrungsbericht bzgl Fischerprüfung NRW ohne Vorbereitungskurs-*

Ich habe in dem Kontext noch eine wichtige Frage:

Sind die Größen der Fische bei den Fischkarten mit drauf? Mache kommende Woche auch ohne den Kurs die Prüfung, habe als Jugendlicher mich viel mit den Dingen befasst. Läuft soweit auch alles, aber bei den Fischen bin ich mir unsicher, ob die Größen mit angegeben sind.

Wenn ja, ist die Sache recht einfach. Wenn nein, wird es deutlich komplizierter und ich müsste nochmal ne gute Runde zusätzlich lernen.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## bobrooney

*AW: - Erfahrungsbericht bzgl Fischerprüfung NRW ohne Vorbereitungskurs-*

ja, Grösse steht auf den Karten |wavey:


----------



## Boom-Dizzle

*AW: - Erfahrungsbericht bzgl Fischerprüfung NRW ohne Vorbereitungskurs-*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann ist ja relativ entspannt. #6


----------



## Boom-Dizzle

*AW: - Erfahrungsbericht bzgl Fischerprüfung NRW ohne Vorbereitungskurs-*

Danke für die Hilfe, hat alles geklappt. Gehöre jetzt zeitnah auch zu den Inhabern des Scheines.


----------

